# IP ändern



## znysk (9. September 2003)

Ganz simpen (oder auch nicht)

Ich möchte gerne meine IP ändern, ohne neustarten zu müssen.


 --> möglichst alle die es so gibt. (ich habe keine Ahnung was es alles gibt)
 --> möglicht so schnell und Komfortabel wie möglich(d.h. SysTrey Klick, schreib, fertig)
entweder:
 --> ein fertiges Tool
oder
 --> ein wenig Ahnung habe ich vom programmieren(C++;Pascal/Delphi;VB, d.h. man gebe mir di nötigen Befehle, und nen Algorithmus mach ich mir dann shon selber, falls jemand mit programmiererfahrung dabei ist. (Davon kann ich eigentlich bei der Qualität der hier angemeldeten User ausgehen.)
also ein eigenes Prog schreiben.

Also Danke falls mir jemand helfen kann


----------



## Standbye (10. September 2003)

wenn du nun noch sagen würdest

Welches Betriebssystem

Welche Distri (falls Linux´)

etc.

btw du wirst bei keinem Betriebssystem das ich kenne neu starten müssen um die IP zu ändern


----------



## znysk (10. September 2003)

kennst du windoof?(Me) 
{*Schande über mich für Me* Tut mir leid dafür, aber ich kann das momentan acuh nicht änder}

netzwerkeinstellungen --> TCP/IP --> IP-ändern

#  Die Änderungen werden erst nach dem Neustart des Computers wirksam     
#                                                                                                                                              
#                        Soll der Computer neu gestartet werden?                                           
#                                                                                                                                              
#                                     _________           ___________                                               
#                                    |    OK           |          |   Abbrechen  |                                              
#                                     ----------------           -------------------


----------



## MiLa (19. September 2003)

Du müsstest ne möglichkeit finden, dass ME das Netzwerk deaktiviert und anschließend die Treiber neu lädt und neu startet.
Aber ob das bei ME möglich ist ?! :/

Mach doch mal ganz 1³³7 ne http://www.g00gl3.de session


----------

